# Our RV arrives tomorrow



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh flippin heck ............. at last our RV is being delivered tomorrow (to a very nice man in Cannock!) and then we will have our new home delivered to Leicestershire on 11th. It has been over a year since we decided this was what we wanted to do. :lol: 

I don't think I will sleep tonight .................... and then we have to learn how to use everthing - priority = toilet :wink: 

All our research has been done on this website, many, many thanks to everyone! Loads more questions coming up ............. soon!

Anita and Mark


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Good luck - I hope it's everything and more than you want it to be - the adventure will soon start :wink:


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

As someone who has only just got their RV, I can fully understand that the anticipation is terrible, but the wait will have been well worth it. All the very best with your new 'home from home'.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Good luck :wink: 

Why are you not moving it around yourselves?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Excellent  

Couple of brandies to get you to sleep tonight then tomorrow a new lease of life - Enjoy


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi RR

We won't drive it because we are not sure on the weight. The shipping documents show it as 7.6 tonnes and we know that the weight on the plate (in the kitchen) is 16,800 so they must have divided by 2.2, however we have been told that USA lbs are not the same as UK lbs !!!!!!!!!!!!! Until we get clarification we won't risk driving it. Mark is doing his LGV (when the DVLA finally send the licence back!)so it shouldn't be too many weeks away now.

Frustrating but now worth the risk!


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Anita

Glad you got it all sorted out. :wink: 

Have you told em to shove their job where the sun dont shine yet??? :lol: 

Dazzer


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh, I am so close this morning. I am part of the management team but have to clock in and out. Any time missed MUST be made up even if you have nothing to do and now I just found out because I had 4.5 hours off sick last month I lose the month bonus!!!!! If I decide to make up the time I get the bonus :x ...................................... I feel like a hamster on a wheel and I want to get of, 6 months to go!!

But on a lighter note, our RV is all in one piece and we should move in on 11th. Now the search for the Smart car begins  

Anita


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

thewaltons said:


> Oh, I am so close this morning. I am part of the management team but have to clock in and out. Any time missed MUST be made up even if you have nothing to do and now I just found out because I had 4.5 hours off sick last month I lose the month bonus!!!!! If I decide to make up the time I get the bonus :x ...................................... I feel like a hamster on a wheel and I want to get of, 6 months to go!!
> 
> But on a lighter note, our RV is all in one piece and we should move in on 11th. Now the search for the Smart car begins
> 
> Anita


some employers can be so unreasonable, only wanting to pay us for the hours we work.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Stopped by to say a big congratulations!

Such a lifestyle enhancer these things are, so enjoy, enjoy and enjoy some more. Happy travels.

By the way, do you perhaps own a home on a mountain? (asked before, I am sure) :lol:


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh Jim Jam you are sooooooooo funny :wink: The point is that I have to work late with no notice and no additional pay and then if I miss time for dentist etc they take the money off me ......... cake and eat it????

But I'm not bitter! :evil: 

RAH not heard that one before :lol:


----------

